# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Τι αυγοτροφή θα ταίσουν οι καρδερίνες τους νεοσσούς ;

## jk21

Στο παρων θεμα ,θα ηθελα να δηλωσουμε  ο καθενας που θα προχωρησει φετος σε προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης ,την αυγοτροφη ,ετοιμη ή φτιαγμενη με καποια συνταγη ή και σκετο αυγο ,με την οποια ελπιζουμε να ταιστουν οι νεοσσοι αν και εφοσον η τυχη ,ο Θεος και οι γονεις τους ,θελησουν να ερθουν στον κοσμο .Θεωρω σημαντικη αυτη την καταθεση στοιχειων σε αυτη την παραμετρο διατροφης ,απο τον καθενα ,ωστε αν ειναι εφικτο ,να προσαρμοσθει στην αναγκη που εχω διατυπωσει στο ποστ 6 και 7  εδω *Η εκτροφή και αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας balcanica*θεωρω σημαντικοτατο η πρωτεινη τις πρωτες ημερες  να κυμαινεται στο 22 % .Εννοω του συνολικου  σιτηρεσιου ειτε οι γονεις θα ταισουν και σπορους ,ειτε επιλεγουμε ακομα να τους παρεχουμε και να ταιζουν μονο αυγο ή αυγοτροφη ,γιατι καποιοι στο παρελθον ηδη εχουν επιλεξει και κατι τετοιο 

ειναι σημαντικο να παρουσιασθει επισης ,αν καποιος επιλεγει να δινει ζωικη πρωτεινη και με καποιον αλλο τροπο πχ με προνυμφες ή με συμπληρωμα συμπυκνωμενης ζωικης πρωτεινης 

η δικια μου προθεση αν ολα πανε καλα ,ειναι η χρηση της γνωστης συνταγης  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*με τις οποιες πιθανες τροποποιησεις εχουμε δει στα σχολια του συγκεκριμενου αρθρου πχ χρηση κινοα

----------


## ninos

Για εμένα συμπληρωματικό -βασικό κριτήριο είναι να την τρώνε και τα πουλιά. 

Αυτή την στιγμή οι καρδερίνες μου τρώνε ευχάριστα Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα Οι μετατροπές που θα κάνω είναι 

-1 κουταλιά του γλυκού ρυζάλευρο (αυτό που είναι για μωρά επειδή είναι εμπλουτισμένο)
-να προσθέσω ξύσμα προστακαλιού,
-να βάλω 2 κρόκους αυγού
-και τέλος να την αφρατέψω με γάλα - μέλι και ελαιόλαδο.  

Η αυγοτροφή θα γίνει πιο λασπώδης, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα, διότι έτσι και αλλιώς στις καρδερίνες αρέσουν οι υγρές.

Σε δεύτερη αυγοθήκη θα έχω και σκέτο αυγουλάκι, αφού και αυτό το τρώνε ευχάριστα.

----------


## jk21

> Για εμένα συμπληρωματικό -βασικό κριτήριο είναι να την τρώνε και τα πουλιά.


το βασικοτερο απο ολα !

Στελιο εχεις καποια στιγμη δοκιμασει οτι προγραμματισεις να ταισεις και περιεγραψες πιο πανω; αν οχι την αυτροφη ,το αυγο υποθετω θα το εχεις δει ως παρεχομενο οπως ειναι .Ετσι; 

Ποτε προγραμματιζεις να ξεκινησεις την αυγοτροφη αυτη;

----------


## ninos

Πέρυσι παρόμοια σαν αυτή έδινα και έβαζα μέσα και κρέμα νεοσσων για περισσότερη προτεΐνη. Από εβδομάδα λέω να ξεκινήσω σιγά - σιγά

----------


## antonispahn

Αν αξιωθώ να βγάλω πουλάκια θα προσφέρω στους γονείς η στις παραμάνες 1/4 βραστό αυγό λιωμένο αναμεμιγμένο με ξηρή augotfofi πρωί απόγευμα. παραθέτω τις άλλες τροφές :αποψυγμένα σκουλήκια 2-3 φορες τη μέρα, "ταραχακο" (λουλούδια στις καρδερίνες, φύλλα στις παραμάνες) και μπρόκολο κυρίως στις παραμάνες γιατί οι καρδερίνες δεν το αγγίζουν ειδικά όταν υπάρχει "ταραχακοs". Αν έρθει Αγγλία θα δοκιμάσω και το perle morbide, στη Ιραλνδία του δώσαν ήδη μαγικές ιδιότητες. θα αρχίσω να προσφέρω αυγό βραστό όταν βάλω τα ζευγάρια μαζί μέσα Aπριλίου. Η ίδια πάνω κάτω τροφή θα συνεχίσει μέχρι να τελειώσει η "πτερροροια"

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη εχεις δεδομενη μαρκα ξηρης αυγοτροφης; αν ναι ,ποσο % πρωτεινη και ποσο % λιπαρα αναγραφει ; και αν λεει και ποσοστο υγρασιας % 

σκουληκια εννοεις mealworm ή καποια αλλα ;

με το  perle morbide  και με δεδομενη την συσταση που ειχες παραθεσει ,τι πιστευεις οτι θα δωσεις επιπλεον της αυγοτροφης; αν δεν εχεις ηδη καποια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,γιατι δεν επιλεγεις σαν βαση αυτο με προσθηκη αυγου ,αφου διατροφικα εχει 

Nutritional Values Guaranteed:
Crude Protein (min) 16%
Crude fat (min) 10%

πανω κατω την πρωτεινη και τα λιπαρα μιας αυγοτροφης ξηρου τυπου;

----------


## antonispahn

> Αντωνη εχεις δεδομενη μαρκα ξηρης αυγοτροφης; αν ναι ,ποσο % πρωτεινη και ποσο % λιπαρα αναγραφει ; και αν λεει και ποσοστο υγρασιας % 
> 
> σκουληκια εννοεις mealworm ή καποια αλλα ;
> 
> με το  perle morbide  και με δεδομενη την συσταση που ειχες παραθεσει ,τι πιστευεις οτι θα δωσεις επιπλεον της αυγοτροφης; αν δεν εχεις ηδη καποια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,γιατι δεν επιλεγεις σαν βαση αυτο με προσθηκη αυγου ,αφου διατροφικα εχει 
> 
> Nutritional Values Guaranteed:
> Crude Protein (min) 16%
> Crude fat (min) 10%
> ...


Έλα Δημήτρη,
χρησιμοποιώ buffalo worms-top insect Σκουλήκια όπως τα προτείνει ο Νατάλε στο βιβλίο του, πιθανότατα όταν τελειώσει το κουτί (που πάει παρα πολύ καιρό) θα πάρω pinkies-top insect γιατί είναι άσπρα και έχουν καλύτερη αποδοχή από τις παραμάνες. Το perle morbide  υποτίθεται ότι αντικαθιστά τα φύτρα τα οποια ποτε δεν έδινα λόγω χρόνου και γενικά φοβάμαι μην το κάνω λάθος και επιμολυνθεί.Το θεωρώ λίγο καλύτερο  "αυγοτροφες" βασικά θέλω να το δοκιμάσω, επίσης είναι μια εύκολη λύση για αυτό που θα μείνει στο πόδι μου αν τύχει και πάω διακοπές πιστεύω με αυτό και τα σκουλήκια να μην χρειαστεί να ετοιμάζει αυγό καθημερινά, δεν είναι βεβαια ιδανικό αλλα το μη χείρον βέλτιστον.Aυγοτοφh δίνω CEDE είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος

----------


## mitsman

Εγω θα δωσω οτι με φωτισει ο Θεος εκεινη την εποχη αλλα αυτο που θα κοιταξω ειναι να εχει καλη αποδοχη... για εμενα ειναι το Α και το Ω.....
Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να συνεχισω την περσινη συνταγη που σας ειχα παρουσιασει!
*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Θα διαπιστωσετε οτι αν και η αυγοτροφη πριν εχει καλη αποδοχη απο τους γονεις οταν ερθει η ωρα που θα σηκωθει η μανα για να τραφει και να ταισει τους νεοσσους, το πιθανοτερο ειναι να μην επιλεξει την αυγοτροφη!
Το πατε που αναφερει ο Δημητρης ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση, αλλα δεν ειναι αποδεκτο παντα απο ολα τα πουλια(καρδερινες).
Το αλλο σημειο που ειναι μειονεκτημα για το πατε, ειναι οτι θελει αλλαγη τουλαχιστον 3-4 φορες την ημερα καθως ξεραινεται και ξυνιζει-χαλαει...

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα επιλεξει τους σπορους και ειδικα την περιλλα!
Αλλο ενα βεβαιο ειναι οτι θα επιλεξει τα σκουληκια και ισως μονο αυτα με βουλιμια κιολας!
Αυτο ομως δεν ειναι καλο!Απο θεμα πρωτεινης σαφως καλυπτει τις αναγκες των μικρων, αλλα δημιουργει πεπτικα προβληματα στους νεοσσους.

Το ιδανικο ειναι οι γονεις να τρεφονται με σπορους,αυγοτροφη(εννοειτα  ι με φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο) λιγα σκουληκια και φυτρα!
Σπανια ομως θα βρεθουν πουλια που θα το κανουν αυτο.Σκοπος δικος μας ειναι να "ξεγελασουμε" τη μανα ωστε να τραφει και με τα τρια πραγματα αρχικα ( σπορους , αυγοτροφη , σκουληκι )   - η φυτρα εχει θεση μετα τις πρωτες 4-5 ημερες , ειναι ομως θαυματουργη και κανενα "μαργαριταρι" δε μπορει να την αντικαταστησει ουτε σε ποσοστο 5%!!

Για να τα "ξεγελασουμε" λοιπον μπορουμε να περιορισουμε τους σπορους(για τις πρωτες 3 μερες) οχι τελειως ,αλλα με πολυ μετρο και να φτιαξουμε την αυγοτροφη-σκουληκια με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να τρεφονται και με τα δυο!Ισως με την αναμειξη τους στο μουλτι σαν εναν πολτο....
Μετα τις 5 ημερες δινουμε κατα βουληση και τα τεσσερα αυτα που προανεφερα+ πρασινα χωρις υπερβολες.



*Ολα αυτα αφορουν τους φυσικους γονεις! Οι παραμανες λειτουργουν τελειως διαφορετικα....

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη αν και εχουμε καπου ανηρτημενα διατροφικα στοιχεια για καποια ειδη σκουληκιων ,θα ηθελα αν τα δινει η συσκευασια ,να μας δωσεις (ή οπου αλλου τα βρεις .θα κοιταξω και γω ) για τα buffalo και τα pinkies 

τα φυτρα σε σχεση με τον απλο σπορο ,δινουν α ) αυξημενες τις βιταμινες του β ) δινουν ενζυμα και καποιες ουσιες που εκλειονται στη φαση ξυπνηματος του σπορου και γ ) δινουν την χαμενη αισθηση στην αιχμαλωσια ,του ημιωριμου χλωρου σπορου 

το πρωτο ειναι σχετικο με ποιον σπορο θα τα συγκριναμε τα perle .δεν νομιζω πχ να συγκρινονται με φυτρο κανναβουριου σε πρωτεινες ,ουτε με σιταριου σε βιτ Ε αλλα σιγουρα ειναι ενα προιον που δεν ντρεπεται να λεει με τι αλευρα ειναι φτιαγμενο και δεν κρυβει τη συσταση του πισω απο υποπτα bakery products 

το τριτο ισως το ικανοποιει αν βλεπουμε τα πουλια να πεφτουν πανω του ,με την ορεξη που πεφτουν πανω στα φυτρα .αυτο οσοι θα το κανουν χρηση ,θα εχουν και αποψη 

ομως τα φυτρα αν εχουν κατι που ξεχωριζουν ,ειναι οτι ειναι ζωντανη τροφη ,γεματη ενζυμα , πραγματικους βιοδιεγερτες που οδηγουν σε πληρη απορροφηση των θρεπτικων ουσιων απο τους οργανισμους .Επεξεργασμενη τροφη πανω των 40 βαθμων ,αντε 50 δεν εχει ενζυμα .... αρα ως προς το 2ο και μαλλον το κυριοτερο απο θρεπτικης πλευρας ,δεν εχει σχεση με φυτρα 

θα τα προτιμουσα παντως σε σχεση με μια συνηθισμενη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ....... αααααααν εδινα .εγω δινω και φυτρα πραγματικα και δεν εχουν φοβο αν δεν βαριεσαι να ασχοληθεις με την παρασκευη τους και δινω ως γνωστον και δικια μου αυγοτροφη

----------


## antonispahn

Απο το σιτε τησ τοπ ινσεκτ http://www.topinsect.net/swfiles/fil...0Engels_49.pdf

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη πολυ χρησιμο !!! ευχαριστουμε

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα βοηθητικα ,να επισυναψω εδω ,τροπο υπολογισμου του ποσο ανεβαινει σε πρωτεινη ,μια αμυλουχα βαση που χρησιμοποιουμε για να φτιαξουμε την αυγοτροφη μας ή μια ετοιμη αλλη αυγοτροφη ,που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει ως βαση 

ας δουμε την πρωτεινη των αμυλουχων συστατικων στα 100 γρ 

Νιφαδες βρωμης : 11 - 12 γρ  ( στη γνωστη εταιρια ειναι 11 γρ http://www.quakeroats.gr/products/1  , εγω εχω καποια αλλη με 12 % )
Αλευρι σιτου : 12 γρ
Σιμιγδαλι σιτου : 12 γρ
Καλαμποκαλευρο : 8 γρ 

προσθετοντας  1 αυγο 50 γρ στα  100 γρ βασης 

προσθετουμε  6.3  γρ πρωτεινης  http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/117/2  και απο την αυξηση του βαρους του μιγματος τα 37.5 γρ ειναι νερο 

αρα αν η βαση ειναι πχ αλευρι σιτου 

εχουμε συνολο πρωτεινων 12+ 6.3 = 18.3  στα  100+50-37.5 =112.5 γρ στερεου μιγματος 

δηλαδη  16.2 % πρωτεινη  .Αν το αυγο μας ειναι καπως μεγαλυτερο ,αντε να φτασει τελικα η πρωτεινη της αυγοτροφης στο 17-18 % 

Με 2 αυγα των 50 γρ τα πραγματα εχουμε με παρομοιους υπολογισμους  ,αυγοτροφη με 19.6 % πρωτεινη 

εκει ειναι τα ορια μας ,για μια αυγοτροφη με φρεσκο αυγο ,


διχως την προσθηκη επιπλεον καποιας αλλης στεγνης πηγης πρωτεινης 

πχ 

ασπραδι σε σκονη (αλμπουμινη ) - >κατι παραπανω απο  80 % πρωτεινη

κιμας σογιας τριμμενος - > σχεδον 50 % πρωτεινη

πρωτεινη σκονης  κανναβης - > σχεδον 49 % καθαρη πρωτεινη 

πρωτεινη σκονης αρακα - > σχεδον 85 % καθαρη πρωτεινη 

μαγια μπυρας - > ( πρωτεινη % αναλογα το σκευασμα )

σπιρουλινα - > γυρω στο 60 %


αν βεβαια εχουμε να κανουμε με ψητη αυγοτροφη τυπου κεικ ή τυπου κρεμας με παρασκευη σε κατσαρολι ,εκει μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε περισσοτερα αυγα και να φτασουμε το ποθητο 25 - 28 % για ενα σιτηρεσιο οπου τα πουλια θα ταιζουν και σπορους (που δινουν πρωτεινη απο 16-19 % αναλογα με το ποσο ενισχυμενο ειναι ενα μιγμα για ιθαγενη .συνηθως πλησιαζει το 19 % )  ή μονο 22 % αν καποιος μπορει και εχει εκπαιδευσει τα πουλια να ταιζουν μονο αυγοτροφη τις πρωτες μερες 

εννοειται  συνταγες οπως αυτη  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)  θελουν επιπλεον ενισχυση με αυγα ,αν μιλαμε για ταισμα νεοσσων ιθαγενων 
*ενω αυτη  Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς  ειναι υπερεπαρκης 

την πρωτεινη μπορουμε να την ανεβασουμε σε μια απλη βαση και με προσθηκη σκουληκιων  ή γαριδας  

σε μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη που εχει ηδη γυρω στο 16-17 % πρωτεινη ,αν ειναι ξηρου τυπου ,μπορουμε να την ανεβασουμε με ασπραδια και επειδη ξεκιναμε απο το 16 % και οχι απο το 12 % του αλευρου βασης , με 2 πετυχαινουμε πρωτεινη αρκετα πιο πανω απο το 19 % που μας εδινε το αλευρο σιτου .Ομως μονο με ασπραδια γιατι ο κροκος ανεβαζει αρκετα τα ηδη υψηλα λιπαρα της ετοιμης αυγοτροφης

----------


## serafeim

Εγω να κανω μια ερωτηση πανω σε ολα αυτα!!!!
Το μανηταρι οπως ξερουμε ειναι το ΚΡΕΑΣ τον αυστηρων χορτοφαγων!!!
Θα μπορουσε να παρει θεση?
Ως πηγη πρωτεινης παντα!!!

----------


## jk21

τα μανιταρια αναφερονται ως τοξικα σε ιστοσελιδες για πτηνα .Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μονο καποια ειδη τους ειναι τοξικα (στο συκωτι και εχουν ως αντιδοτο το milkthistle ) αλλα και τα υπολοιπα καλλιεργησιμα δημιουργουν απο οτι εχω διαβασει ,διαταραχη στο πεπτικο συστημα 

αξιζει καποιος να δοκιμασει; οχι ,γιατι ναι μεν ειναι κυριως πρωτεινουχα ,αλλα με μονο 2 % σχεδον πρωτεινη και το υπολοιπο νερο και απεπτες ινες (fibre ) .Για να προσλαβει καποιο πουλακι  σημαντικη πρωτεινη ,πρεπει να προστεθει σημαντικη ποσοτητα τους (με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται ... )

* οι χορτοφαγοι τα τρωνε για την Β12 βιταμινη που δεν υπαρχει στα φυτα ,ουτε στα οσπρια και τη σογια που ειναι η κυρια πηγη πρωτεινης τους

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη με καλυψες πληρως!!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αν ολα πανε καλα γιατι πολλα εχουν δει τα ματια μου φετος αυτο που ταιζω και θα ταισω σε περιπτωση που εχω μικρα και καναρινακια και καρδερινακια ειναι.
1 αυγο βραστο
ρυζαλευρο
βρωμη
σπιρουλινα
λεκιθινη
κια καμελινα και λιγη αυξιση της περιλλα τις πρωτες ημερες και ισως λιγο αρακα
και μετα το δακτυλιδομα φυτρα σπορων και σκονη βοτανων αν και πέρυσι εδωσα τριμα βοτανων απο την πρωτη ημερα χωρις καποιο προβλημα

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη εχεις καποια στανταρ ποσοτητα των υλικων << ρυζαλευρο ,βρωμη ,σπιρουλινα , λεκιθινη >> που χρησιμοποιεις για ενα αυγο; δινει υφη σχετικα στεγνη ,αφρατη ή προς το λασπωμενο;

----------


## Θοδωρής

ποιο πολυ με το ματι αλλα πανω κατω ειναι
1 αυγο βραστο
1+1/2 κουταλια του γλυκου ρυζαλευρο
2 με 3 κουταλακια του γλυκου βρωμη
2 κουταλακια του fertivit σπιρουλινα
1/2 κουταλακι του γλυκου λεκιθινη
στο περιπου.

αν δεν το ζαλισεις με το μουλτι αλλα το δουλεψεις παλμικα δινει υφη αφρατη που για εμενα ειναι καλη και εχει
αποδοχη απ ολα τα πουλια

----------


## ninos

> Για εμένα συμπληρωματικό -βασικό κριτήριο είναι να την τρώνε και τα πουλιά. 
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή οι καρδερίνες μου τρώνε ευχάριστα Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα Οι μετατροπές που θα κάνω είναι 
> 
> -1 κουταλιά του γλυκού ρυζάλευρο (αυτό που είναι για μωρά επειδή είναι εμπλουτισμένο)
> -να προσθέσω ξύσμα προστακαλιού,
> -να βάλω 2 κρόκους αυγού
> -και τέλος να την αφρατέψω με γάλα - μέλι και ελαιόλαδο.  
> 
> ...


Αύριο θα μπει στην αυγοθηκη.

Γάλα,αυγό, 2 κροκοι,ρυζαλευρο,βρώμη , ταραξακο , πορτοκάλι.
Ελαιόλαδο όσο πλησιάζουμε ακόμα πιο κοντά. Αυτή την φορά, έγινε χωρίς multi, αλλά με το πιρούνι...

----------

